# Clinton Anderson Fundamentals Kit



## DukeAndMe

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone has the fundamentals kit and CDs. I have been watching his youtube videos and working my horse with the techniques he uses and it has worked wonders. The entire kit is very expensive, ($400) and I simply cannot afford it, but I really want to start and learn his method. Anybody have the set they would be willing to sell or lend for a better price? Thank you all! 

:runninghorse2:


----------



## evilamc

I don't have it but I have seen it on ebay before a few times! Just keep a close watch on ebay or try setting up alerts? Maybe theres even a CA facebook group you could join and find the kit for sale?


----------



## Corporal

Start with his book. It is the basis of his Fundamentals Kit and a WHOOOOLLLLLLLLEEEEE lot cheaper.
http://www.amazon.com/Clinton-Ander...sr=1-1&keywords=clinton+anderson+horsemanship


----------



## Saddlebag

Have you checked out his videos on youtube?


----------



## ThunderingHooves

I recently bought his fundamental kit. I personally think it's worth every penny. There is a group on Facebook called Clinton Anderson Only Buy, Swap, and Trade. It's a group for buying and selling Clinton Anderson stuff. You can find pretty good deals on there. You can find usually find the fundamental kit there for about $300 - $350 with shipping. Might still be a bit pricy, but its worth it. Another thing you might be able to do is attend his walkabout tour. He usually gives 2 free tickets for it if you sign up to his emailing list.


----------



## Joel Reiter

The fundamentals kit will sell at half price on Black Friday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Unfortunately the kits are only buy one at full price and get a second one half off on Black Friday. I originally thought all kits were going to be half off and was going to look at buying the intermediate set and advanced, but then saw the buy one at full price and then get the second half off.


----------



## dlady

If you have a facebook account, do a search nor No worries club or DownUnder Horsemanship groups. Join 1 of these groups and check to see if there is any groups in your area that practice this method. Ask for help. If there's group members near your area, some may even volunteer to come help you with your horse. If there's a study group near you, join it and go to the gatherings. They will be more than willing to help you, some may even let you borrow the dvd, a few at a time.


----------



## dlady

If Clinton does a tour or clinic in your area, check his page to see when he ask for volunteers. If you're chosen as a volunteer, you get a free kit of your choice.


----------



## Joel Reiter

ThunderingHooves said:


> Unfortunately the kits are only buy one at full price and get a second one half off on Black Friday. I originally thought all kits were going to be half off and was going to look at buying the intermediate set and advanced, but then saw the buy one at full price and then get the second half off.


You are so right. I was going by the the early tease. It still amounts to a 25% discount but for most people it probably only makes sense if you can get two people together to each buy a kit and share the discount.


----------



## DarlaPony96

I bought his book as well and it was so worth it! And it's much easier on your wallet! The kit is probably fantastic, but if you cannot afford it (like me), the book is the second best thing to it I believe.


----------



## Joel Reiter

DarlaPony96 said:


> the book is the second best thing to it I believe.


The book is quite helpful, and especially now that you can go to youtube, and to downunderhorsemanship.tv to see video of the techniques laid out in the book. I'm fortunate that CA has come to St. Paul for the Minnesota Horse Expo and then more than once with his tour. There's nothing like watching a live, unedited session with a horse where nobody knows what will happen next.

As someone who has attempted both horse training and public speaking, I find it amazing to watch clinicians working with horses while going through a prepared verbal presentation. Clinton Anderson is probably the most impressive at making all his points with never a flub, but Richard Winters, Mark Rashid, Julie Goodnight, Stacy Westfall, Craig Cameron, Shawna Karrasch, Ken McNabb, and others all combine exceptional training and presentation skills. Don't miss a chance to see these people live. I think the most amazing thing to note is how they can be concentrating on what they want to say next and at the same time watch the horse's ears, feet, tail, eyes, etc. and pick up on subtle clues.

Kind of reminds me of the really gifted NFL announcers who can be prattling on about some player's background and still see what 22 men are doing on the field at the same time.


----------



## Karoo

Not to hijack this post, but seeing the various of CA's books on Amazon/ Takealot, which is the one that you recommend?
Clinton Anderson's Downunder Horsemanship: Establishing Respect and Control for English and Western Riders: Clinton Anderson, Ami Hendrickson: 9781570762840: Amazon.com: Books
and
http://www.takealot.com/books/all?qsearch=clinton+anderson&_sb=1&_dt=3&_r=1


----------



## Hoofpic

Karoo, 

I just bought and been reading the Estab Respect...book and its great so far, learning alot.


----------



## Joel Reiter

Karoo said:


> Not to hijack this post, but seeing the various of CA's books on Amazon/ Takealot, which is the one that you recommend?
> Clinton Anderson's Downunder Horsemanship: Establishing Respect and Control for English and Western Riders: Clinton Anderson, Ami Hendrickson: 9781570762840: Amazon.com: Books


That's the one.


----------



## Karoo

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## DukeAndMe

Thank you all so much!


----------



## mmcleodk

I have the kit, its quite good. I would personally have been better suited with the colt starting DVD's (and intend to pick them up before the spring).

Overall a great DVD set, really goes into detail on each of his techniques, common errors etc. It did my mare and I a world of good.


----------



## Jan1975

Joel Reiter said:


> That's the one.


I just read this book this week and I learned a lot from it! I haven't really tried the exercises too much yet, but I plan to.


----------



## EliRose

I don't pay much attention to CA, but he's coming to do a clinic close by this summer so I was going to audit . . . Until I found out tickets for non-members are $75 for one day! $175 if you're going all three days. Members pay $50 one day, $100 for two or three days.

I've audited Olympians clinic before, and they were like $10 a day. Cra-zy.


----------



## ojzab

EliRose said:


> I don't pay much attention to CA, but he's coming to do a clinic close by this summer so I was going to audit . . . Until I found out tickets for non-members are $75 for one day! $175 if you're going all three days. Members pay $50 one day, $100 for two or three days.
> 
> I've audited Olympians clinic before, and they were like $10 a day. Cra-zy.


I've never heard of any clinic for less than $50 / day to audit. I wonder if the times have changed....sigh...


----------



## kewpalace

ojzab said:


> I've never heard of any clinic for less than $50 / day to audit. I wonder if the times have changed....sigh...


Buck Brannaman charges $30 a day to audit his clinics. Which is cheaper than the $35/day I paid a few years ago. 

Looks like Chris Cox charges $35/day.


----------

